# 16 gauge fans



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

I was in Walmart today and all they had were 16 gauge shells. I was curious how many here have one. I've only known one person who owned one, my friend's dad, and that was 50 years ago.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My dad has a old one. I've never met someone hunting with one... ever. Whats really weird to me is all the 24GA shotshells on the shelves. Does anyone actually own a 24GA? 28's seem neat, and much more useful than a .410 ... but 24? Whats next, 22ga's ???

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a 16 gauge Remington. I would like to add a Browning Sweet 16 to the pile one day. Not sure why the 16 didn't stay popular, it's a pretty decent gauge. My buddy shoots a 16 ga. SxS for upland and ducks.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I have my grandfather's 16 gauge Steven's bolt action. Fun little gun though not ideal for multiple shots. My friend hunts 16 gauge exclusively for chukar.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I have a 16 gauge SxS hammer gun I used to shoot when I was younger but it started dropping the second hammer as soon as the first hammer touched down.
Needless to say, I don’t shoot it anymore.
It would look pretty cool with a taxied brace of Mallards tied to the barrel with an old school leather strap.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a single shot 16 gauge that my grandpa gave me when I was 12.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I use my 16ga quite often for Pheasant and Dove. I use it once in a while for rabbits. My dad bought it new about 40 years ago now. We refinished it before he passed so it was given to me. It is a single shot and I love that gun!!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

My first gun was a 16 gauge Mossberg bolt action shotgun with an adjust-a-choke. Not especially efficient for birds, but it worked for me at the time.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I have three, all SxSs. A Merkel 147EL, a CSMC, and a Piotti King I. The Merkel is my goto gauge for upland birds. I take the Piotti out on gentle terrain sometimes. Wish Beretta made their Silver Pigeon in 16, I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I acquired my Dads Sweet 16 a few years ago. Even have a box of paper hull Peter shells. I shot many Pheasants with it in the early 80's. Its a Safe Princes now, and I have five grandkids (so far) that will be fighting over it.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

My safe houses a Sweet 16, a SxS and a O/U. Get to quail country and you'll se a lot of them and 28 gauges in use. It is also a very popular gauge in Europe. For me its fun to shoot, love the 16 gauge and wish it was more popular here in the states


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

300 Wby said:


> My safe houses a Sweet 16, a SxS and a O/U. Get to quail country and you'll se a lot of them and 28 gauges in use. It is also a very popular gauge in Europe. For me its fun to shoot, love the 16 gauge and wish it was more popular here in the states


I grew up in Southern California quail hunting, gambles and valley quail. All I ever saw were 20 and 12 gauge. I headed here 20 years ago.


----------



## BearLakeFishGuy (Apr 15, 2013)

DallanC said:


> My dad has a old one. I've never met someone hunting with one... ever. Whats really weird to me is all the 24GA shotshells on the shelves. Does anyone actually own a 24GA? 28's seem neat, and much more useful than a .410 ... but 24? Whats next, 22ga's ???
> 
> -DallanC


Are you serious about the 24g? The only time I've seen one is in Finland and it belonged to my friend who is a collector. I've never seen a 24 g (or shells for that matter) here in the states. I see lots of 28 g though. If you are seeing 24g shells on the shelf, what store(s) are you shopping at??


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

BearLakeFishGuy said:


> Are you serious about the 24g? The only time I've seen one is in Finland and it belonged to my friend who is a collector. I've never seen a 24 g (or shells for that matter) here in the states. I see lots of 28 g though. If you are seeing 24g shells on the shelf, what store(s) are you shopping at??







__





24ga For Sale – Buy 24ga at GunBroker.com


Buy 24ga online at GunBroker.com, the world's largest gun auction site. GunBroker.com has 24ga for sale from thousands of trusted sellers.



www.gunbroker.com





-DallanC


----------



## BearLakeFishGuy (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok, an online site I can understand, but I've never, ever seen them for sale at a local store in Utah.
Scott


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a number of 16s. Use them once in awhile, sage grouse mostly.

A Stevens single shot 16 gauge with a 2 9/16" chamber was my first shotgun growing up....serial #953 Modern 16 ga chambers are 2 3/4".


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Nice model 12 Goob. What vintage is it?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

JerryH said:


> Nice model 12 Goob. What vintage is it?


51 or 53, can't remember now


----------



## GooseGoose (Sep 21, 2017)

I've got a Springfield SxS 16g. My Dad bought it for my sister when she was younger. My brother has my Grandfather's Winchester Model 97 in a 16g. It's fun to shoot with the hammer on it!


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

I wish, I wish, I wish I hadn't sold my Ithaca model 37 featherweight in 16 gauge.....**** youth!


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Irish Lad said:


> I grew up in Southern California quail hunting, gambles and valley quail. All I ever saw were 20 and 12 gauge. I headed here 20 years ago.


 Good point I should have been more specific. Quail country to me is bobwhite; Texas, Oklahoma, Georgia and the Carolina's. I should have specified my thoughts.


----------

